# Mosaic Maker: Create your own & share!



## BullyGrrl (Jul 16, 2006)

I have recently been using this Mosaic Maker to upload a bunch of pics as opposed to one at a time. It is really handy and looks nifty too! So if you want to make one, go ahead and then share it with us!!

http://flagrantdisregard.com/flickr/mosaic.php

Here are some of mine!

Saydi









Aries









Thanks for looking & I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i really like your white pup, verry good lookin


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That's cool, I'm going to try it. CUTE pups!!:love2:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

awwwwww i did it but its saying that its too big!!!!!


----------



## streamate08 (Sep 29, 2006)

Good bye :flush:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Ill see if I can use it!


----------



## alilluck420 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tip.....PUPS LOOK GREAT:thumbsup: 
kENNY....:cheers:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

lets see here if it works!

I just threw it together to see what it would look like.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

that's pretty nifty. i'm gonna try.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I love this thing
its changing my website!!!
thanks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: what a great job OldFort love both of them. Bullygurl you have two pretty pitties. I can't wait to try it. It is so beautiful here today the leaves are at their peak so my son and I are going to take pictures of Mikado and Chalice. up:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

I love it too!!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats cool!!!

I just relized you could use this to create a visual time line of your dogs also!!


----------



## BullyGrrl (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow! All of the ones you guys made are really good!! I was hoping you'd all have fun with this. I know I made like 10 of them when I first found this site.
Also, thanks MY MIKADO!!  Your dogs are very good-looking, too!

Here are a few more I made.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> Thats cool!!!
> 
> I just relized you could use this to create a visual time line of your dogs also!!


Oh really?? That's sounds really cool .. I could do this for hours lol


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

BullyGrrl said:


> Wow! All of the ones you guys made are really good!! I was hoping you'd all have fun with this. I know I made like 10 of them when I first found this site.
> Also, thanks MY MIKADO!!  Your dogs are very good-looking, too!
> 
> Here are a few more I made.


Love yer babies! Thanks for posting the link to that site! Maybe we could all do one of ourselves .. with baby pictures and stuff?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I think i'm gonna try it out.... looks really nice


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jenny Poo said:


> I love it too!!!!!


The top left pic is the best!!!! Jenny , you have some awesome dogs..... You too OFK.. Hey Just wondering, Rebel+Bella= sweet ass pups!!!!! Hahaha:woof: For one of those i would SO smuggle it in, or even move!!! I'd move for one of those pups!!! :love2:


----------



## Stinger (Feb 11, 2006)

that's a cool idea  by the way you guys all your babies are amazing!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

HINT HINT, NUDGE NUDGE...... So when can we expect them???? Hahaha JK:thumbsup:


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

pantera2006 said:


> The top left pic is the best!!!! Jenny , you have some awesome dogs..... You too OFK.. Hey Just wondering, Rebel+Bella= sweet ass pups!!!!! Hahaha:woof: For one of those i would SO smuggle it in, or even move!!! I'd move for one of those pups!!! :love2:


Thank you so much! lol @ "Rebel+Bella=sweet ass pups!!" Guess if we had some of those pups one day you'd have to move to sunny Florida with me huh??


----------



## AMStaffRocky (Sep 24, 2006)

*Rocky*


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow that's awesome! You guys made awesome mosaics!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Florida..... Hmmmm..... I'm there!!!! Hahaha:rofl: :hug:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NIce job

good to see the family involved


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I like this thing. I'll be using it alot from now on!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*My pics are too big * I thru in a couple pics when he was younger....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Check out the tounge on Legend!!!! Midwest, awsome boy.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Check out the tounge on Legend!!!! Midwest, awsome boy.


Lol. He had just went on a 2.5 mile walk(fast pace) and was running around at the park playing fetch for a couple of hours.
I want Hemi! lol. Maybe I can convince her to let me "borrow" him! lol


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Maybe I can convince her to let me "borrow" him! lol


Not a chance! upruns:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> Not a chance! upruns:


LMAO!!!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> Not a chance! upruns:


*Sorry double post*


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahaha Borrow???? Hahahaha


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

pantera2006 said:


> Hahaha Borrow???? Hahahaha


Yea! LOL. I'll Spoil him rotten!(He's probably spoiled now) Then take him back in a couple of weeks. up: Lol.....I can see Hemi and Legend now running on the trail be silly! Lmao!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

He's a total goofball....lol and he is spoiled rotten. He won't sleep on the floor, he has to have his pillow or he'll pace the floor until i put it down. We even have a futon in the basement (our TV room) for him to lay on cause he won't sleep on the floor, he's more like a brat than spoiled...lol

I think him and Legand would have a ball playing. He gets so excited he throughs hiself around, kind of looks like a bull in a rodeo. He buck, jumps, and spins. He's a lunatic... lmao


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> He's a total goofball....lol and he is spoiled rotten. He won't sleep on the floor, he has to have his pillow or he'll pace the floor until i put it down. We even have a futon in the basement (our TV room) for him to lay on cause he won't sleep on the floor, he's more like a brat than spoiled...lol
> 
> I think him and Legand would have a ball playing. He gets so excited he throughs hiself around, kind of looks like a bull in a rodeo. He buck, jumps, and spins. He's a lunatic... lmao


Lol. They sound so much alike!


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That came out great!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

They all came out great. I'll have to try on the next rainy day


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I made a quick one of Bodacious weeks 1-9. It cut part of the picts off though


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> I like this thing. I'll be using it alot from now on!


He has a GiNormous head lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Both of those are great!!! I know I cut Chalice's head off in one of hers too.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Maggie is so beautiful lol i hate it for you though you have to keep her so clean because shes so white lol how big is her head?


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

idk, someone tell me how to measure it and I'll let ya know! Yes its a pain in the ass to keep her white, easier now though than when we first got her because now she is an inside dog instead of an outside. She gets a bath about once a week.


----------

